
Anyone Looking for a Wordpress or Ruby Dev? - adiakritos
Hey Guys!<p>So, instead of drop a web dev pitch here I&#x27;m just going to ask - what&#x27;s a really great way to land some web development work as a freelancer?<p>Here&#x27;s the thing. I&#x27;ve been doing it for about 3 years already, but I got spoiled since all my clients were based on referrals. Plus I was lucky because when I got in it my first clients were very well connected. So it just spread from there.<p>I decided to make a change for a while and work for a single company. I decided that that wasn&#x27;t for me and I&#x27;m back again doing the freelance thing. But instead of going the slow route and building up referral clientele again I want to  jump start the process with new solid clients.<p>And the rub is this - I moved to the middle of nowhere to focus on building a web application. I&#x27;m  dead smack in between San Fran and LA - in silent hill. Thankfully I&#x27;ve got a decent cushion of money to live with for a while but it&#x27;s not going to last forever! Otherwise the obviously easy thing to do is to go to dev and tech meet-ups (None in my area).<p>Anyway, your thoughts are warmly welcomed.
======
atmosx
Try the monthly freelancer thread (beginning of every month), odesk, upwork,
wwr, remoteok & SO jobs. These should be enough to get you started. Good luck!

------
evolve2k
Look into options for working remotely eg weworkremotely.com and stack
overflow careers for example as a good starting place.

